# Best pound for pound deadlifter on here



## Mark23

Just thot id see who is best pound for pound deadlifter on here .

throw it open and see results


----------



## jw007

335kg @ about 107kg

Cons better and might be a few others on here also


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

jw007 said:


> 335kg @ about 107kg
> 
> Cons better and might be a few others on here also


PMSL

I'm errm...

225k @ 142k :whistling:


----------



## jw007

YetiMan said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'm errm...
> 
> 225k @ 142k :whistling:


Mate, thats still pretty fckin good considering your a tall dude thats is more mma than weights


----------



## BlitzAcez

112.5kg @ 65kg bodyweight :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## CJ

190kg @ 85kg

nothing compaired to most on here


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

160kg (min 6 reps) at 77.4kg


----------



## Barker

Im currently lifting less than my bodyweight for more reps because i need some heavier weights for my home gym


----------



## BlitzAcez

It's gonna be chris jenkins or chris brown isn't it?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

jw007 said:


> Mate, thats still pretty fckin good considering your a tall dude thats is more mma than weights


Cheers bro, means a lot coming from you :thumb:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Mark23 said:


> Just thot id see who is best pound for pound deadlifter on here .
> 
> throw it open and see results


Are you going to capture the lb for lb (or kg for kg) results at the top of this thread?


----------



## tjwilkie

[email protected]


----------



## russforever

190kg @ 84kg :'(


----------



## Mark23

Gsedge1 said:


> Are you going to capture the lb for lb (or kg for kg) results at the top of this thread?


Ill try and sort that mate


----------



## Mark23

jw007 said:


> 335kg @ about 107kg
> 
> Cons better and might be a few others on here also


Thats a crazy lift mate . I done 230kg at 79 kg


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

200kg at 90kg (18-19 years old natty)

pulled 200 plenty of times now, once very easily when i was 105kg and recently after been dieting (down to 90kg now)

will defo be able to get more now once i start bulking again


----------



## Heat01

160kg @ 28kg body weight... mini me power


----------



## borostu82

240kgs(3 reps) @ 112kgs not great lik but i'm getting stronger


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Are we talking 1 rep max here?

Might have to have a go at this next week........


----------



## Mark23

Gsedge1 said:


> Are we talking 1 rep max here?
> 
> Might have to have a go at this next week........


Yeah why not . just interested to see


----------



## Zara-Leoni

120kg @ approx 60kg

No straps/gloves etc.


----------



## Mark23

borostu82 said:


> 240kgs(3 reps) @ 112kgs not great lik but i'm getting stronger


mate id love to hit 240 Gota get heavier id say before i get there


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Mark23 said:


> Thats a crazy lift mate . I done 230kg at 79 kg


230kg at 79kg?

Thats 2.91kg of weight per kg of body weight :-0


----------



## Mark23

Gsedge1 said:


> 230kg at 79kg?
> 
> Thats 2.91kg of weight per kg of body weight :-0


I heard was not bad i just wanted to see wot big guys done and every1 else . A bit of interest


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Mark23 said:


> I heard was not bad i just wanted to see wot big guys done and every1 else . A bit of interest


Do you think that being a roofer helps?

Imagine you're lifting roof tiles or something up and down a ladder/scaffolding all day long?


----------



## Mark23

Gsedge1 said:


> Do you think that being a roofer helps?
> 
> Imagine you're lifting roof tiles or something up and down a ladder/scaffolding all day long?


Who knows mate that and squats are bout my best stength exercises for my size


----------



## B-lean

150 kg @ 71 kg


----------



## nobbysnuts123

me


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

In comp: 185kg @64.5kg

In gym: 200kg @ 65kg

Im 18 as well...


----------



## micky07

Now then, there is a formula to work this out. Could do a little on line comp and announce the top three. In any lift, what you reckon?


----------



## Mark23

micky07 said:


> Now then, there is a formula to work this out. Could do a little on line comp and announce the top three. In any lift, what you reckon?


sounds good mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Think so far Con & Joe are only ones with >3x bodyweight no?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think so far Con & Joe are only ones with >3x bodyweight no?


Ive done 200kg in the gym, im about 65kg so thats 3x bodyweight, just need to get it in a comp next time...

at 18 yrs old....


----------



## DB

SUPER RAT 

Haven't deadlifted for years but was on 260kg at about 100kg, pretty average


----------



## doylejlw

DB said:


> SUPER RAT
> 
> Haven't deadlifted for years but was on 260kg at about 100kg, pretty average


Why you not deadlifted for years mate ?


----------



## micky07

Mark23 said:


> sounds good mate


Any one else fancy it?


----------



## DB

doylejlw said:


> Why you not deadlifted for years mate ?


2 Slipped discs which are now degenerative...LUSH!  :lol:


----------



## doylejlw

DB said:


> 2 Slipped discs which are now degenerative...LUSH!  :lol:


OUCH!!!

I broke back when was younger so never been able to go heavy as would like, makes me wonder if should carry on with them.


----------



## BF200K

285kg x 5 @ 245lbs


----------



## 71081

I did a pb tonight of 190kg im weighing around 80kg, dont weigh myself very often though. Im just under 13 stone.


----------



## Mark23

71081 said:


> I did a pb tonight of 190kg im weighing around 80kg, dont weigh myself very often though. Im just under 13 stone.


Good going mate


----------



## Lois_Lane

333kg at 90kg and 19 (had hit 340kg in the gym but don't know if that should count)

Chris Jenkins has hit better at 90kg and he is a member on here.

However, if you factor age into it i doubt mine will be beaten easily.


----------



## Mark23

Lois_Lane said:


> 333kg at 90kg and 19 (had hit 340kg in the gym but don't know if that should count)


Dnt think any1 will get near that .


----------



## 71081

some impressive lifts on here. I was fackin buzzin after mine and some of these make it look like I was liftin sponge....ha

Nice lifts there con, how the hell do you get that much weight on the bar. thats near enough 8 plates a side at my gym. god damn it!!! the bar must bend!!


----------



## Lois_Lane

71081 said:


> some impressive lifts on here. I was fackin buzzin after mine and some of these make it look like I was liftin sponge....ha
> 
> Nice lifts there con, how the hell do you get that much weight on the bar. thats near enough 8 plates a side at my gym. god damn it!!! the bar must bend!!


 Plates fit on no problem especially with contest style plates which are thinner. The bar does bend but you don't use a regular sh1t olympic bar as they bend and then don't bend back.


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> *333kg at 90kg and 19* (had hit 340kg in the gym but don't know if that should count)
> 
> Chris Jenkins has hit better at 90kg and he is a member on here.
> 
> However, if you factor age into it i doubt mine will be beaten easily.


Stop living in the past

That was 10 years ago now:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Stop living in the past
> 
> That was 10 years ago now:whistling:


 :lol: :laugh: That made me laugh out loud which is rare for a grumpy fvcker like me

This is true but honestly i don't train deadlift properly and have not in many years. I do go through phases where i do them and try and get my lifts up. Last year with a 341kg contest pull which was a piece of **** i then jumped to 800lb and just failed it. To earlier this year with the pulling 230kg for lots of reps........haven't pulled in several months i may have to get back to it


----------



## 71081

Lois_Lane said:


> Plates fit on no problem especially with contest style plates which are thinner. The bar does bend but you don't use a regular sh1t olympic bar as they bend and then don't bend back.


ah right, never seen contest style plates. Makes sense. Good stuff, nice lifts you two jw........dont want you getting upset at the attention to con.

:tongue:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Con you should, im sure theres a raw record with your name on it somewhere


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: :laugh: That made me laugh out loud which is rare for a grumpy fvcker like me
> 
> This is true but honestly i don't train deadlift properly and have not in many years. I do go through phases where i do them and try and get my lifts up. Last year with a 341kg contest pull which was a piece of **** i then jumped to* 800lb* and just failed it. To earlier this year with the pulling 230kg for lots of reps........haven't pulled in several months i may have to get back to it


 If I load up 810lb and fail it, Stands to reason as I failed with more im better:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Merat said:


> Con you should, im sure theres a raw record with your name on it somewhere


 Now i say this TRYING to not sound like a d1ck but breaking records is far too easy unless you compete in like 2 feds one of which is the IPF.

Not joking several of the American raw feds i could break their deadlift records in my jeans walking off the street.

Too many feds not enough lifters dilutes everything and makes pling a joke.

^^^Sure if you can clear of the ground J....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Lois_Lane said:


> Now i say this TRYING to not sound like a d1ck but breaking records is far too easy unless you compete in like 2 feds one of which is the IPF.
> 
> Not joking several of the American raw feds i could break their deadlift records in my jeans walking off the street.
> 
> Too many feds not enough lifters dilutes everything and makes pling a joke.
> 
> ^^^Sure if you can clear of the ground J....


Nah I agree to a degree there mate, what abput wpc affiliated feds? If anything competing alone would be good.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Merat said:


> Nah I agree to a degree there mate, what abput wpc affiliated feds? If anything competing alone would be good.


 Money and time mate. Joining a new fed sets me back a weeks worth of protein. Then there are added costs like traveling and equipment.

Honestly i just don't find it that much fun.

Strongman is fun i enjoyed the contest i done a lot but i wouldn't do it often.......my biceps are just getting back to normal after the beating and bruising they suffered!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Lois_Lane said:


> Money and time mate. Joining a new fed sets me back a weeks worth of protein. Then there are added costs like traveling and equipment.
> 
> Honestly i just don't find it that much fun.
> 
> Strongman is fun i enjoyed the contest i done a lot but i wouldn't do it often.......my biceps are just getting back to normal after the beating and bruising they suffered!


Yeah, your right about the money, how much ive shelled to compete at the wpc worlds this november, thank gd my parents helped a little with it...(I feel bad but they insisted) but I guess I love competing so in my mind, its worth it...but you should do whatever you feel is worth doing, tbh your options are endless so whatever u choose to do im sure you will excel at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Merat said:


> Yeah, your right about the money, how much ive shelled to compete at the wpc worlds this november, thank gd my parents helped a little with it...(I feel bad but they insisted) but I guess I love competing so in my mind, its worth it...but you should do whatever you feel is worth doing, tbh your options are endless so whatever u choose to do im sure you will excel at it mate :thumbup1:


 Thanks buddy.

Good luck at the worlds! You cant beat the feeling of competing at a worlds championship:thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks

220kg @ 87kg

nothing great tbh, hoping to get a strong 230 at the south midlands in december, maybe a 240 if my build up goes well


----------



## deeppurple

??? at ???kg


----------



## Lois_Lane

deeppurple said:


> not a lot at a lot of kg


 Fixed it for you brother:thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks

Gsedge1 said:


> 230kg at 79kg?
> 
> Thats 2.91kg of weight per kg of body weight :-0


One the guys in my powerlifting club has pulled 230kg @ 52kg!


----------



## JB74

when doing deadlifts regulary about a year ago i got upto doing 180k for bout 4 reps weighing in at about 15stone ish but at the time never did any deadlifts beforehand carried them on only a little did some 160s the other wk and felt good


----------



## Gza1

[email protected]


----------



## TopGun

300kg at 100kg when i was 18


----------



## musclefox

265kg at 90kg 15 years ago..


----------



## Lois_Lane

TopGun said:


> 300kg at 100kg when i was 18


 That's pretty good well done:beer:


----------



## TopGun

Lois_Lane said:


> That's pretty good well done:beer:


 thanks buddy can do abit more now im 19 but thought saying i was 18 sounded better lol


----------



## DNL

why does everyone have exact numbers apart from the 1 or 2 who are actually good deadlifters?? surely when you get big numbers your lifts start increase by smaller numbers such as 1.25kg or .5kgs...


----------



## jw007

DNL said:


> why does everyone have exact numbers apart from the 1 or 2 who are actually good deadlifters?? surely when you get big numbers your lifts start increase by smaller numbers such as 1.25kg or .5kgs...


I have never bothered with biscuits plates

Usually min will attempt is 10kg, 5 each side

Unless of course its a comp and just need 1kg to beat someone:lol:

(342kg soon )


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> I have never bothered with biscuits plates
> 
> Usually min will attempt is 10kg, 5 each side
> 
> Unless of course its a comp and just need 1kg to beat someone:lol:
> 
> (342kg soon )


 Going to have to agree with this.

On the deadlift the minute differences are down to how you feel that day and how much energy you can put in at that moment. So its not like one week you hit 200kg and couldn't do a bit more then the week after you just get 201.25kg.

How it works for me any given day i am in for 300kg then depending how things go it can go up from there by quite a lot even...


----------



## God

Reading this thread makes me feel very weak! Best ive managed is 2 reps of 200kg at 90kg. As soon as I start to make progress I end up getting a back injury:cursing:


----------



## Taylor01

Did 200kg at about 78kg bw in december, a torn back muscle(unrelated to deadlifts. lol), and a broken arm mean that nearly a year on i can now pull 200 again at about 85kg bw


----------



## big_jim_87

270kx8 at 99-101kg i forget what i weighed at the time

dnt do one reps


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> 270kx8 at 99-101kg i forget what i weighed at the time
> 
> dnt do one reps


 Yep weak as p1ss we all know this Jim!

Now if they make a partial squatting thread you will be the king of that


----------



## big_jim_87

i think i could get a 300-320k single but with belt and straps lol but id have to try it to see


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep weak as p1ss we all know this Jim!
> 
> Now if they make a partial squatting thread you will be the king of that


if i was into singles id feel i had some thing to prove lol but im not so i really dnt give a poo lol


----------



## tom0311

200 x 1 at 90kg bodyweight last year. Haven't tried since, knee/back issues. Need to start doing them again.


----------



## siovrhyl

i've had a 400kg for 4 on a frame deadlift at wales strongest man last year but most i've had on a bar is 320 at around 120kg


----------



## Magic Torch

Havent done deads for 3 years until last week, worked up a plate a side untill I hit 5 and got out 4 reps, this week I did 5 and a half and got 4 out, next week I'll try 6....would like to hit 280 for one rep one day....I have a year or so until I plan on competing again so maybe I'll look at this next year. Weight is 100kgs


----------



## Guest

I recon Con takes it. Although i dont know what Digs numbers are???

Im only [email protected] ish natty and raw.


----------



## DB

MArtin brown will prob take it I would have thought?


----------



## martin brown

I've only done 330kg at 102.8kg BUT could possible have done a little more but needed the 330 for the win. That was 6 hours after squatting 410kg too :whistling:

Con has the best formula here though on deadlift.


----------



## littlesimon

Nothing special, but on the rise.

240kg x2 @ 125kg Raw

Vid:


----------



## strange_days

Lois_Lane said:


> Fixed it for you brother:thumb:


Brilliant good one Con.

Me ?

Oh dear, 110 kg at 71 kg


----------



## gerg

170kg @ 75kg bodyweight (raw + natty  )

...slowly getting stronger, 200kg soon hopefully


----------



## Lois_Lane

martin brown said:


> I've only done 330kg at 102.8kg BUT could possible have done a little more but needed the 330 for the win. That was 6 hours after squatting 410kg too :whistling:
> 
> Con has the best formula here though on deadlift.


 Makes a small difference i guess:whistling: :lol:

I did mine after a 325kg squat and that felt heavy to me:laugh:


----------



## Robbyg

But who is the strongest natty


----------



## mal

just been watching the the 48 kg class women in the com games

now that was impressive.


----------



## RyanClarke

i love how all the nattys spout about it like the 150 kilo off the top they are was all cos of the sust lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Robbyg said:


> But who is the strongest natty


Who cares? I wanna see some big ass weights moving, not good weights....


----------



## littlesimon

RyanClarke said:


> i love how all the nattys spout about it like the 150 kilo off the top they are was all cos of the sust lol


True, I used to put Natty all the time, but now I think what's the point. :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Robbyg said:


> But who is the strongest natty


 I did 300kg natty when i had just turned 19 at 87kg..........


----------



## Guest

RyanClarke said:


> i love how all the nattys spout about it like the 150 kilo off the top they are was all cos of the sust lol


Lets not turn this into another natty bashing thread lads. Theres enough of them, I know we are all hapless, undedicated and doomed to a life of obscurity and sh:te lifts.

AAS makes a difference, if it didnt, people wouldnt use it to lift more now would they??


----------



## ooomoo

im 115kg x 8 at 85kg :S


----------



## mal

you could wear a vest tho..and put like a million kgs on your

lift:whistling:


----------



## borostu82

borostu82 said:


> 240kgs(3 reps) @ 112kgs not great lik but i'm getting stronger







this is my efforts lol i'll be happy with a 1RM of 260kgs


----------



## jw007

borostu82 said:


> this is my efforts lol i'll be happy with a 1RM of 260kgs


Good lifts

But fck that music would drive me nuts :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

290x3 @ 95kilos during comp prep


----------



## borostu82

jw007 said:


> Good lifts
> 
> But fck that music would drive me nuts :lol: :lol:


thanks JW

i actually asked it to be changed to that (not that actual song) they had the radio on and it was love song hour or some sh1t


----------



## Dig

Best in comp is 292.5 @ 90, considered very much average at best.

Actually JW was at comp and first thing he asked me was 'why is deadlift so sh1t??' lmfao.

Con is best deadlifter on here, cnut.


----------



## evad

mines something mightily impressive like 160 at 85kg


----------



## nelly1972

I'm 5'10" 75kg and so far i've managed to lift 170kg as a 1rm, no belt, in bare feet both hands overhand grip..200kg would be nice by the end of the year..


----------



## ba baracuss

Lois_Lane said:


> I did 300kg natty when i had just turned 19 at 87kg..........


BOOM :thumbup1:


----------



## hsmann87

Lois_Lane said:


> I did 300kg natty when i had just turned 19 at 87kg..........


^^^thats fkn nuts!

240kg at a bodyweight of 77kg. No belt, no straps. Natty. Did that last week at the end of my 14 week cut.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Did 3x8 at 160kg today. At 85kg BW. I don't think that's too shabby. Not done heavy singles for ages but don't think I'd be as strong as most in here.


----------



## round 2

have to say con. But big jim has a good case in a higher rep range


----------



## Lois_Lane

round 2 said:


> have to say con. But big jim has a good case in a higher rep range


 I did 230kg for 16 reps, that's my only high rep attempt.

Big Jim is a big joke he knows i know it everyone knows it now stop making the poor bastard feel bad about him self by making fun. He happens to be my buddy:cursing:

Ah Dig the difference is you have a chance of getting your pull that big while i on the other hand will never bench 300kg like you.


----------



## MarkFranco

Dont even know why im posting in here as I have a weak 170kg wo straps at 96kgish (prob weigh more now)

And a PB of 185kg (was using straps)

Need to seriously improve because i feel like a girl


----------



## DAZ4966

For me - 250kg (5 x 20kg & 1 x 15kg each side) at about 17.5st bodyweight. Not too bad for a natty.

Then I got a slipped disc, so no more deads:cursing:. Shame, I enjoyed doing them.


----------

